# Ο Sylvain Gouguenheim, ο Αριστοτέλης... και τα γαλλικά επώνυμα με γερμανική/ αλσατική ρίζα



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2009)

Ομολογώ ότι αμφιταλαντεύτηκα για το αν θα έπρεπε να ανοίξω το νήμα αυτό στη συγκεκριμένη κατηγορία ή σ' αυτήν των "Queries on other languages and language pairs". Προτίμησα την παρούσα επιλογή, επειδή έκρινα ότι το γλωσσικό ζήτημα δεν είναι εν προκειμένω το μείζον.

Ο Sylvain Gouguenheim (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvain_Gouguenheim) είναι ένας Γάλλος ιστορικός που διδάσκει στην Ecole Normale Supérieure της Λυόν. Ο τομέας επιστημονικής εξειδίκευσής του είναι ο Μεσαίωνας, πιο συγκεκριμένα ο γερμανικός κόσμος στα χρόνια του Μεσαίωνα (http://www.ens-lsh.fr/sgouguen/0/fiche___annuaireksup/&RH=LABORATOIRES). Η διδακτορική διατριβή του αφορούσε την ηγουμένη Χίλντεγκαρντ του Μπίνγκεν, το μέχρι πρόσφατα σημαντικότερο βιβλίο του την ιστορία του Τάγματος των Τευτόνων Ιπποτών (εκδ. Tallandier, Παρίσι 2008). 
Την περασμένη χρονιά εξέδωσε ένα βιβλίο που προκάλεσε θόρυβο και ανάγκασε τη γαλλική κοινή γνώμη να ασχοληθεί μαζί του (αν και όχι με τον τρόπο που ήλπιζε ο άτυχος ιστορικός). Το βιβλίο τιτλοφορείται "Aristote au Mont-Saint-Michel" (εκδ. Seuil, σειρά L'Univers Historique, Παρίσι 2008) (βλ. http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aristote_au_Mont-Saint-Michel), και πιθανότατα είναι ήδη γνωστό σε αρκετούς από σας. Το βασικό επιχείρημα του ιστορικού είναι το εξής: εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (για να μην πούμε από τον Διαφωτισμό και πέρα) η κυρίαρχη άποψη στη Δύση είναι ότι κατά το Μεσαίωνα ο δυτικοευρωπαϊκός κόσμος γνώρισε τους αρχαίους Έλληνες φιλοσόφους, και ειδικότερα τον Αριστοτέλη, χάρη στις γνώσεις που τους μεταβίβασε ο ισλαμικός κόσμος (με αποφασιστική να θεωρείται η συνδρομή του Ανδαλουσιανού Αβερρόη). Για τον Gouguenheim, αυτό είναι ανακριβές: ποτέ δεν σταμάτησαν οι επαφές Δύσης και Βυζαντίου, ποτέ δεν έπαψαν να υπάρχουν ελληνιστές στη Δύση που μελετούσαν, μετέφραζαν, αλλά και ταξίδευαν στη χριστιανική Ανατολή. Ουδείς λόγος υπάρχει να υπερτιμούμε τη συμβολή κάποιων που ούτε καν γνώριζαν ελληνικά (λέγε με Αβερρόη) κι όμως σχολίαζαν τη φιλοσοφία των αρχαίων Ελλήνων.
Η άποψη είναι ενδιαφέρουσα (όχι, πάντως, απολύτως πρωτότυπη: ένας άλλος σημαντικός Γάλλος ιστορικός του Μεσαίωνα, ο Jacques Heers, είχε εκφράσει παρόμοιες απόψεις, αν και με πιο συνοπτικό τρόπο). Κυρίως, γιατί μας οδηγεί να αμφισβητήσουμε στερεότυπα (και μου φαίνεται ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτε δημιουργικότερο από αυτό, όταν γίνεται υπό κάποιους όρους φυσικά). Εντούτοις, το αποτέλεσμα της κυκλοφορίας του βιβλίου ήταν μια φοβερή κατακραυγή που γρήγορα κατέληξε σε "δίκες" προθέσεων και ιδεών του συγγραφέα. Ιστορικοί, άνθρωποι του πνεύματος και άλλοι (ματαιόσπουδοι και μη) κατηγόρησαν τον Gouguenheim ότι:
- Ενθαρρύνει την "απαράδεκτη ισλαμοφοβία".
- Εκφέρει "ανεπίτρεπτες αξιολογικές κρίσεις για το Ισλάμ και τον αραβικό κόσμο".
- Εξετάζει ζητήματα που δεν εμπίπτουν στο στενό επιστημονικό πεδίο του (δηλ. θα έπρεπε να περιοριστεί στο γερμανικό μεσαίωνα και ... να το βουλώσει).
Μεταξύ των πρωτεργατών της αντι-γκουγκενχαϊμικής εκστρατείας συναντάμε τον πολύ Πιερ Ασσουλίν (που, ευφυέστατος και γλυκύτατος και ευρυμαθέστατος είναι, αλλά πάντως εξειδίκευση στις σχέσεις Ισλάμ και Δύσης κατά τον Μεσαίωνα δεν έχει) και τον Αλαίν ντε Λιμπερά (αυτός όμως είναι πιθανώς ο σημαντικότερος Γάλλος ιστορικός της μεσαιωνικής φιλοσοφίας). Το χειρότερο για τον Gouguenheim είναι ότι στην εκστρατεία συμμετείχαν και συνάδελφοι, φοιτητές και διοικητικοί της ίδιας της σχολής του, οι οποίοι συγκέντρωσαν υπογραφές με αίτημα να διενεργηθεί διοικητική έρευνα για την ακρίβεια των ερευνών του συγγραφέα και το πολιτικώς ορθό των απόψεων και προθέσεών του (κι άμα λάχει να τον σουτάρουν κι από την ENS)!!!
Ευτυχώς, ο σημαντικότερος εν ζωή Γάλλος ιστορικός του Μεσαίωνα, ο Ζακ Λε Γκοφφ, εξέφρασε την άποψη της στοιχειώδους επιστημονικής λογικής και ηθικής: "η άποψη του Gouguenheim είναι επιστημονικά discutable, αλλά οι επιθέσεις που δέχεται είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτες". 

Να λοιπόν που στη (μετριοπαθή κατά τα λοιπά Γαλλία) φθάνουμε στο σημείο να δικάζεται η επιστημονική έρευνα και άποψη με κριτήρια "πολιτικής ορθότητας". Τραγικό, αν σκεφθούμε ότι οι άνθρωποι που (ορθότατα) στηλιτεύουν ως παράδειγμα βαρβαρότητας τα βιβλία που έκαιγε το Γ΄ Ράιχ, αλλά δεν διστάζουν να ζητούν την καρατόμηση συναδέλφου τους για λόγους ιδεολογίας...

Πάμε τώρα στο γλωσσικό. Το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε στην Ελλάδα, κι αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι η επιλογή των μεταφραστριών να αποδώσουν το όνομα του συγγραφέα ως "Σιλβέν Γκουγκενέμ". Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι είναι λάθος, δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν, ίσως, Γάλλοι που να το προφέρουν έτσι, αλλά να ... τα γαλλικά επώνυμα (και τοπωνύμια) με ρίζα γερμανική/ "γερμανοειδή" (λέγε με αλσατική) είναι μια ιδιαίτερη και πονεμένη ιστορία. Δεν ξέρω αν ο συγκεκριμένος ιστορικός έχει αλσατική, γερμανική ή γερμανοεβραϊκή καταγωγή, ούτε αν η οικογένειά του έχει εγκατσταθεί στο Παρίσι εδώ και μια, δύο, τρεις γενιές ή δύο αιώνες (το συγγραφικό του έργο και η επιστημονική του εξειδίκευση δείχνουν όμως γερμανική ή αλσατική ρίζα), υποψιάζομαι όμως ότι θα ήταν πιο εύστοχο το όνομά του να μεταγραφεί ως "Συλβαίν Γκούγκενάιμ". Γιατί; Γιατί, ας πούμε, όποιος έχει επισκεφθεί την Αλσατία (και, ενδεχομένως, μελετήσει το πώς προφέρονται τα αλσατικά ονόματα και τοπωνύμια από τους Γάλλους, Αλσατούς και μη) έχει διαπιστώσει ότι η προφορά ακολουθεί στοιχειωδώς και κατά προσέγγιση τη γερμανική και πάντως παρεκκλίνει από τους στάνταρ κανόνες της γαλλικής προφοράς. Μπορεί, ο τόνος να μείνει στη λήγουσα (αν και συχνά υπάρχει διπλός τονισμός), αλλά κατά τα λοιπά θα γίνει προσπάθεια να αποδοθεί η αυθεντική προφορά: θα ακουστεί Μπίσαϊμ (κι όχι Μπισέμ), Σούφελβαϊερσάιμ (κι όχι Σουφελβαιρσέμ), Κάϊζερσμπεργκ κ.ο.κ. Ο καλός κύριος π.χ. Steinmetz θα ακουστεί Στάινμέτς (κι όχι Σταινμετς). Και φυσικά, κανείς δεν θα διανοηθεί να μιλήσει (ευτυχώς ούτε και στην Ελλάδα)για τον Αλσατό προπονητή της Άρσεναλ "Αρσέν Βανζέ" ή "Ουανζέ", όταν όλοι ξέρουν ότι το "Wenger" προφέρεται φυσικότατα Βενγκέρ.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, μπορεί να "κόλλησα" και σε ανθυπολεπτομέρειες θίγοντας το ζήτημα. Μπορεί και νάχω άδικο στις απόψεις μου, αλλά αυτό το "Γκουγκενέμ" μου φάνηκε κάπως παράξενο.

Ας είναι ... Έτσι κι αλλιώς, είμαι βέβαιος ότι σας κούρασα νυχτιάτικα με δύο ασύνδετα θέματα και με την ακατάσχετη φλυαρία μου...


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2009)

Για την απόδοση του ονόματος, ειλικρινέστατα δεν σκάω. (Ξέρουμε πώς το προφέρει ο ίδιος; Ο Μπακουνάκης, που του πήρε ηλεμηνυματική συνέντευξη, επίσης δεν έδειξε να τον ένοιαξε.) Περισσότερο θα ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι η μετάφραση είναι καλή γιατί το βλέπω να το διαβάζω στη μετάφραση (εκτός αν προλάβει να με προειδοποιήσει κανείς...).

Το θέμα φαίνεται να έχει πολύ ψωμί. Προς το παρόν διάβασα μόνο μια παρουσίαση και τη συνέντευξη του Μπακουνάκη στο Βήμα.
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=46&ct=47&artid=171465&dt=04/05/2008
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=47&artid=274647&dt=21/06/2009

Προβλέπω ότι θα γίνει κι εδώ ένας μικρός χαμός, μια και έχουμε αρκετούς αντιβυζαντινιστές. Όταν βέβαια στη διαμάχη, που θα έπρεπε να μείνει στο επίπεδο του ζυγίσματος (να δούμε μήπως κλέψαμε το Βυζάντιο στο ζύγι), μπαίνουν σημερινές οπτικές, μήπως στραβοκοιτάς τους μουσουλμάνους ή αλληθωρίζεις προς τους ισλαμιστές, άντε να φτάσεις στο επιστημονικό δεδομένο, ως φτωχός και μόνος αναγνώστης.

Αλλά, είπα, έχει ψωμί. Κολλήστε συνδέσμους. (Ευχαριστούμε, Ρογήρε, που μας κούρασες.)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2009)

Συνδέσμους θέλετε; Μερσί, αλλά... αν γκουγκλίσει κάποιος το όνομα του ιστορικού θα έχει 45 ολόκληρες σελίδες με ό,τι μπορεί κανείς να φανταστεί: βιβλιοκριτικές, συνεντεύξεις, μπλογκ... (λυπάμαι, αλλά σχεδόν όλα είναι στα γαλλικά). Με τέτοια ποσότητα, ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως θα έπρεπε να επιλέξουμε τα πιο ενδιαφέροντα. Και, έπειτα, αυτός που δεν έχει διαβάσει το βιβλίο πώς θα το κάνει ανεπηρέαστος αν έχει διαβάσει τα μύρια όσα; Τελικά, το έχει το θέμα, τα ερωτήματα είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερα από τις απαντήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Απ'ότι μου λένε φίλοι από Γαλλία το όνομα ο ίδιος το προφέρει Γκουγκενάιμ και γενικώς όλα τα αλσατικά εις -heim προφέρονται -άιμ (χωρίς δύο τόνους). 

Για το θέμα των σχέσεων δύσης- Βυζαντίου εγώ ξέρω ότι η τρεχουσα (εδώ και είκοσι χρονια) άποψη έιναι ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ διακοπή των σχέσεων και της αλληλεπίδρασης. έχουν γίνει κι ένα σωρό εκθέσεις που έχουμε την ευκαιρία να κα΄νουμε συγκρίσεις (τουλα΄χιστον στις καλές εκθέσεις, γιαίτ αυτή που έγινε στο Λονδίνο ήταν μεν καλή από επιλογή εκθεμάτων αλλά χάλια στημενη, στο γνωστο στύλ άμα δεν ξερετε, δε σας λεμε). Ε, δεν είναι λογικό οι σχέσεις να περιορίστηκαν μόνο στην ανταλλαγή πριγκιπικών συζύγων και έργων τέχνης!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 17, 2009)

SBE said:


> Απ'ότι μου λένε φίλοι από Γαλλία το όνομα ο ίδιος το προφέρει Γκουγκενάιμ και γενικώς όλα τα αλσατικά εις -heim προφέρονται -άιμ (χωρίς δύο τόνους).
> 
> Για το θέμα των σχέσεων δύσης- Βυζαντίου εγώ ξέρω ότι η τρεχουσα (εδώ και είκοσι χρονια) άποψη έιναι ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ διακοπή των σχέσεων και της αλληλεπίδρασης. έχουν γίνει κι ένα σωρό εκθέσεις που έχουμε την ευκαιρία να κα΄νουμε συγκρίσεις (τουλα΄χιστον στις καλές εκθέσεις, γιαίτ αυτή που έγινε στο Λονδίνο ήταν μεν καλή από επιλογή εκθεμάτων αλλά χάλια στημενη, στο γνωστο στύλ άμα δεν ξερετε, δε σας λεμε). Ε, δεν είναι λογικό οι σχέσεις να περιορίστηκαν μόνο στην ανταλλαγή πριγκιπικών συζύγων και έργων τέχνης!



Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε σε κάτι (ούτε στο γλωσσικό, άλλωστε οι δύο τόνοι είναι κάτι που στη μεταγραφή μάλλον θα παραλείψουμε, εμένα απλώς με ενόχλησε το "Γκουγκενέμ", ούτε επί της ουσίας).

Κατά τα λοιπά, το πλέον συνηθισμένο σφάλμα στην ιστορική μελέτη, είναι να αντιμετωπίσει κανείς το παρελθόν με βάση τις αντιλήψεις και τις ιδεολογίες (για να μην πω ιδεοληψίες) της σύγχρονης εποχής. Βεβαίως είναι φυσικό και ανθρώπινο να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο και, επειδή μιλάμε για την ίδια την προσωπικότητά μας, πολύ δύσκολο να αποτιναχθεί εντελώς, αλλά το καθήκον του επιστήμονα ιστροικού είναι να προσπαθήσει να το υπερβεί και να κρίνει μια εποχή λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τη δικιά της ιδιαιτερότητα.

Επίσης, έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω εξιδανικευμένες παρουσιάσεις της ισλαμικής Ανδαλουσίας, ως ενός τόπου υπέροχης πολυπολιτισμικότητας, όπου Μουσουλμάνοι, Εβραίοι και Χριστιανοί συμβιώνουν αρμονικά με αγάπες και λουλούδια (βλ. M.-R. Menocal "L´Andalousie Arabe VIII-XVe siècle", εκδ. Autrement, Παρίσι, 2003, το βιβλίο όμως πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε στις ΗΠΑ). Δεν λέω, σπουδαία και ενδιαφέρουσα η περίπτωση της Ανδαλουσίας και όντως υπήρξε σημείο επαφής πολιτισμών, όμως το να φθάνουμε να την παρουσιάζουμε ως πρότυπο προς μίμηση που ανταποκρίνεται στις σύγχρονες επιθυμίες και αντιλήψεις, ε, αυτό είναι ιστορική ανακρίβεια και... τελικά ανοησία. Δεν πρέπει να λησμονούμε ότι στις κοινωνίες του παρελθόντος όπου παρατηρείται συνύπαρξη διαφορετικών πολιτισμών (δεν λέω εθνοτήτων, αυτό είναι άλλο πράγμα και έχει να κάνει με αντιλήψεις της νεότερης εποχής), πάντα υπάρχει κυρίαρχη πολιτικά και πολιτιστικά οντότητα. Αν η εξουσία δείχνει ανεκτικότητα στις υποτελείς "κουλτούρες" αυτό συμβαίνει πρωτίστως για λόγους πολιτικού ρεαλισμού, δεν απορρέει από κάποια εξωτερική ή θεολογική αντίληψη αγάπης προς τον διαφορετικό από μας συνάνθρωπο. Άλλωστε, δεν έχουν όλοι τα ίδια δικαιώματα: στις ισλαμικές κοινωνίες του παρελθόντος, άλλα τα δικαιώματα του "πιστού", λιγότερα αυτά των υποστηρικτών των θρησκειών που αναφέρει το Κοράνι, ανύπαρκτα των υπολοίπων. 

Τεσπα, φοβάμαι ότι η πολιτική ορθότητα και η τάση να προσαρμόσουμε την ιστορία στην προκρούστεια κλίνη των σύγχρονων αντιλήψεων ενέχουν τον κίνδυνο να οδηγήσουν την ιστορική επιστήμη στο να απωλέσει πολλές από τις κατακτήσεις της του 20ου αι. (και σκέφτομαι τη σχολή των Ανάλ, κι όλη την προσπάθεια να μελετηθεί η νοοτροπία και η κουλτούρα κάθε εποχής όπως της αξίζει: λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την ιδιαιτερότητα και την αυτοτέλειά της).


----------



## SBE (Jul 17, 2009)

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι τωρινό φαινόμενο η πολιτική ορθότητα, πάντα η ιστορία γραφεται υπό το πρίσμα της εποχής που γραφεται. 
Εμενα περισσότερο με ενόχλησαν οι αντιδρασεις στην περίπτωση του Γκουγκεναίμ- από συναδερφους του που αν μη τι άλλο θα έπρεπε να υποστηρίζουν την ελυθερία της ακαδημαϊκής σκέψης. Εξίσου με ενοχλούν και οι άλλες εμμονές της εποχής μας. Για παράδειγμα, όσο απομακρυνόμαστε από τον Β' ΠΠ τόσο χάνουμε την αίσθηση του μέτρου. Διαπίστωσα πρόσφατα ότι δεν είναι πολιτικά ορθό να αναφέρεσαι στους Γερμανούς (π.χ. γερμανική εισβολή) αλλά πρέπει να λες Ναζί, γιατί λεέι δεν ήτανόλοι οι Γερμανοί μέτοχοι στον πόλεμο. Οι παπούδες μου που έζησαν την κατοχή δεν εκαναν ποτε διακριση, ούτε ζητούσαν κομματικά διαπιστευτήρια από τους Γερμανους στρατιώτες. Βεβαίως αυτό είναι γιατί θέλουν όλοι να διαχωρίσουν τη θεση τους από τον ναζισμό. Ομοίως οι ανατολικοευρωπαίοι προσπάθησαν (ανεπιτυχώς) να δαιμονοποιήσουν νομικά μέσω της ΕΕ τον κομμουνισμό. Ο καθένας με τον πόνο του. Τελος παντων, είμαι εκτος θεματος.

Το ανέκδοτο με τη Μαντόνα το ξερεις; Να το ξαναπώ...
Ανακαλύπτουν οι αρχαιολόγοι του μελλοντος στίχους από δύο αρχαίους υμνους. Οι μελετητές κάνουν παρουσίαση σε συνέδριο και νακοινώνουν ότι από τους στίχους είναι εμφανές ότι οι ΑΗΠ είχαν οργανωμένη οικονομία και αντίληψη του υλισμού. Επίσης φαίνεται ότι έκαναν τελετουργίες με παρθένες, προφανώς ιέρειες, οι οποίες τραγουδούσαν προφανώς ντυμένες στα λευκά ατενίζοντας τον ουρανό κλπκλπ. 
Οι στίχοι των ύμνων:
Like a virgin, touched for the very first time
I´m a material girl, living in a material world


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

Στο σαραντάκειο η μπουκανιέρικη άποψη για το βιβλίο του Γκουγκενάιμ:
Πώς ανέβηκε ο Ιάκωβος στο βουνό (και τι έκανε εκεί)


----------



## Marinos (Nov 16, 2010)

Είναι λοιπόν και Ντουρκάιμ, όχι Ντυρκέμ;


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2010)

SBE said:


> Απ' ό,τι μου λένε φίλοι από Γαλλία το όνομα ο ίδιος το προφέρει Γκουγκενάιμ και γενικώς όλα τα αλσατικά εις -heim προφέρονται -άιμ (χωρίς δύο τόνους).



Ο Εμίλ πώς πρόφερε ο ίδιος το όνομά του;


----------

